# Specialized Turbo S ebike



## meinthewolrd (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you so much I will try that.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

I was going to suggest you try ElectricBikeReview, under the Specialized forum; but I see you have done that already, which is good. I agree with the answer you got there from AnnM, to contact or request your bike shop contact higher authority within Specialized to bring this to their attention. The bottom line is this appears to be a new bike, under warranty with only 33 charges under the battery. The last thing I'd do is attempt any kind of repair or bypass cause then, I'd suspect you truly would then be on your own.

Hold Specialized to account until the bike is either fixed to your satisfaction or a new bike is given to you. I wish you good luck and keep us informed as to the outcome. 

As fun as it is to ride these bikes, it's just as important to know which companies stand behind their product when things don't run up to par.


----------

